# 45cal. enfield revolver parts



## kiev721 (Apr 7, 2012)

hello to you all new here,I have just found out that I have a need of parts for my 1916 enfield .455 ww ll revolver namely anew hammer the other day I hade it out showing it off to my grand son while we were watching top shot they were using two 45 a r weblys in the compitition shoot off . while showing him how they work I cocked the hammer back and what I thought was a screw fell out WRONG the screw turnedout to be the firing pin on the face of the hammer "OH NOOO". can't be glued on,welded mabey, silver soulder mabey, what to do, what to do :smt076 where can I get a new hammer??, searched on google no luck so far ,same for ebay any ideas OR an extra hammer contact me please [email protected]
thank everyone kww
my webly marked 1936
my enfield marked 1916
both are .455 eley/.45 auto rim/half moon clipsor if your lucky 1/5 clips i have about a dozen


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Try Gun Parts Corp. (Numrich Arms) for parts. They usually have parts for these old webleys.

I'm a little confused by the .455 Enfield, so far as I know, the Enfield Revolvers were only made in .38 caliber?

Bob Wright


----------



## kiev721 (Apr 7, 2012)

Bob ,not really i have the .45 A.R and a /38-200 which is a smaller version of the mkVl.the full size enfield is identical to the webly 455/45AR.of which i also have one of


----------



## kiev721 (Apr 7, 2012)

thankypu BOB i will try numrich right now.


----------

